# Slipknot's Mick Thomson Reportedly Suffers Stab Wound To Back Of Head



## Daf57 (Mar 11, 2015)

SLIPKNOT's MICK THOMSON Reportedly Suffers Stab Wound To Back Of Head In Knife Fight With Brother



> Des Moines, Iowa television station KCCI reports that *Mickeal Gordon Thomson*  believed to be the musician better known as *Mick Thomson* of *SLIPKNOT*  and his brother *Andrew* were injured in an early Wednesday morning (March 11) knife fight in the guitarist's front yard.
> Read more at Slipknot&#39;s Mick Thomson Reportedly Suffers Stab Wound To Back Of Head In Knife Fight With Brother - Blabbermouth.net



Slipknot&#39;s Mick Thomson Reportedly Suffers Stab Wound To Back Of Head In Knife Fight With Brother - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## bostjan (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow.

It sounds like he'll be okay, though.

All serious stuff aside - Mick's brother Andrew was involved in the stabbing, and the article you posted was authored by "Andrew Thomson"&#8230;did the brother write the article?! Or is that just a crazy coincidence?


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 11, 2015)

bostjan said:


> All serious stuff aside - Mick's brother Andrew was involved in the stabbing, and the article you posted was authored by "Andrew Thomson"did the brother write the article?! Or is that just a crazy coincidence?



there's a "post by Andrew Thomson" - it's a post from Facebook... if it's not loading it just shows "post by Andrew Thomson"




I hope Mick is OK


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 11, 2015)

Holy shit  I'm not a fan by any means, but I certainly hope he's alright


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Mar 11, 2015)

Aaaaand Des Moines local news gives out his home address
Brothers injured in early-morning knife fight | Local News - KCCI Home


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 11, 2015)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> Aaaaand Des Moines local news gives out his home address
> Brothers injured in early-morning knife fight | Local News - KCCI Home



Is that strange? The writer of that article has probably never heard of slipknot so he doesn't care about posting that adress.


----------



## asher (Mar 11, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Is that strange? The writer of that article has probably never heard of slipknot so he doesn't care about posting that adress.



A fifteen second google search would show why that's a bad idea.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Mar 11, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Is that strange? The writer of that article has probably never heard of slipknot so he doesn't care about posting that adress.



Des Moines is pretty small and they are some of the most famous people to come out of Iowa.

And people are crazy.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 11, 2015)

Drunken knife fights. Those were the days. But seriously, glad this isn't life threatening. That would ruin this band.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 11, 2015)

there is gotta be a new song title somewhere in this story...


----------



## Lungo (Mar 11, 2015)

Mick probably waited his turn at the vet got a few stitches and a tetanus shot then went home for the rest of the party. That's how hard metal musicians handle things. Mike Portnoy could learn something from this.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 11, 2015)

Lungo said:


> Mick probably waited his turn at the vet got a few stitches and a tetanus shot then went home for the rest of the party. That's how hard metal musicians handle things. Mike Portnoy could learn something from this.








You are so metal that I've opted to give you the Mary Poppins eye roll. Enjoy.


----------



## bloc (Mar 11, 2015)

It's a good thing he wasn't stabbed in the front of the head otherwise he might have been eyeless


----------



## Lungo (Mar 11, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> You are so metal that I've opted to give you the Mary Poppins eye roll. Enjoy.



Either we're on completely different pages in the humor department or you're a tad bit sensitive.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Poor sense of humour here = deleted post.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 11, 2015)

asher said:


> A fifteen second google search would show why that's a bad idea.



I know why it would be a bad idea to post the adress of a reasonably well know person but don't local newspapers put out streetnames in their articles all the time? That's what they do over here anyway.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> I hope this means that they will not be able to play festivals this summer = better headliner for my local metal festival



Wow, unbelievably crass.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Wow, unbelievably crass.



Too soon?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Too soon?



It would be a crass and moronic thing to say any length of time after the event. Have a bit of decency and respect.


----------



## asher (Mar 11, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> I know why it would be a bad idea to post the adress of a reasonably well know person but don't local newspapers put out streetnames in their articles all the time? That's what they do over here anyway.



That still doesn't necessarily make it smart.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Esp Griffyn said:


> It would be a crass and moronic thing to say any length of time after the event. Have a bit of decency and respect.



Tens of thousands americans are shot / stabbed / whatever each year - I don't really care about them, as that is pretty much status quo - why should I care more for this guy?

"When officers arrived, the two men appeared to be intoxicated and sustained serious, non-life-threatening injuries, [...]"

For all we know he could have tried to stab his brother first??

Sorry for being a sadistic prick, but that (original comment) was what first came to mind when I read the story.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Tens of thousands americans are shot / stabbed / whatever each year - I don't really care about them



I blame your parents for not raising you with an ounce of integrity or humanity.
You should probably care, mate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Tens of thousands americans are shot / stabbed / whatever each year - I don't really care about them, as that is pretty much status quo - why should I care more for this guy?



Careful, you might cut someone with that edginess.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Tens of thousands americans are shot / stabbed / whatever each year - I don't really care about them, as that is pretty much status quo - why should I care more for this guy?
> 
> "When officers arrived, the two men appeared to be intoxicated and sustained serious, non-life-threatening injuries, [...]"
> 
> ...



The point is that you're rejoicing in the suffering of others (2 men with serious injuries from an event that will no doubt leave them scarred, and will change the course of their lives forever) so you can have a different band play your local metal festival. 

Take a minute to think about what that says about you as a person.

Anyway, I wish Mick and his brother all the best, it's a terrible situation for them to be in.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The point is that you're rejoicing in the suffering of others (2 men with serious injuries from an event that will no doubt leave them scarred, and will change the course of their lives forever) so you can have a different band play your local metal festival.
> 
> Take a minute to think about what that says about you as a person.
> 
> Anyway, I wish Mick and his brother all the best, it's a terrible situation for them to be in.



I don't 'rejoicing in the suffering of others'. I merely tried to have a positive perspective on a otherwise sad story. It is horrible that two brothers got into a fight while drunk - but like I said: There is a 50% chance that he stabbed the brother first, and at any point he didn't stop the argument from coming to a knife fight, so I guess you reap as you sow.

But yeah, best wishes to them, hope for a quick recovery and that you will be able to be friends as brothers again, and don't play my local f&cking festival with your shitty band!


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> I blame your parents for not raising you with an ounce of integrity or humanity.
> You should probably care, mate.



I blame your society for allowing tens of thousands of people to be shot / stabbed / whatever each year.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> I blame your society for allowing tens of thousands of people to be shot / stabbed / whatever each year.



And your attitude implies that you are doing nothing to change that. Blame away - or be the difference. 



Sumsar said:


> But yeah, best wishes to them, hope for a quick recovery and that you will be able to be friends as brothers again, and don't play my local f&cking festival with your shitty band!



Moments like this I miss the Neg Rep...


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> And your attitude implies that you are doing nothing to change that. Blame away - or be the difference.



Did it appear to you that I am not from USA mate? I don't need to change that as were I live we simply don't murder as many people per capita as you do and it is a great mystery to me why you are allowed to have guns in the amounts you have when you are clearly using them in other than the intended way (which was what again? ).


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Did it appear to you that I am not from USA mate? I don't need to change that as were I live we simply don't murder as many people per capita as you do and it is a great mystery to me why you are allowed to have guns in the amounts you have when you are clearly using them in other than the intended way (which was what again? ).


 
Please do not even open that can of worms. Take your anti-gun mantra somewhere else because that shit isn't gonna fly.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Vhyle said:


> Please do not even open that can of worms. Take your anti-gun mantra somewhere else because that shit isn't gonna fly.



Okay, okay I put the can back on the shelf for some other endless 'getting nowhere' discussion. Happy?


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Did it appear to you that I am not from USA mate? I don't need to change that as were I live we simply don't murder as many people per capita as you do and it is a great mystery to me why you are allowed to have guns in the amounts you have when you are clearly using them in other than the intended way (which was what again? ).



Guns? He was stabbed. I am pretty sure those are common fare everywhere on the planet. 

Also, you are deflecting. You have zero empathy for others and make jokes about their suffering. And I stand by the assertion that your parents did a piss poor job of raising you properly. Of course, I could be wrong and they would be just as ashamed of your comments as we are. 

Back under your bridge, troll.


----------



## btbg (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Did it appear to you that I am not from USA mate? I don't need to change that as were I live we simply don't murder as many people per capita as you do and it is a great mystery to me why you are allowed to have guns in the amounts you have when you are clearly using them in other than the intended way (which was what again? ).



You sure type a lot of bullshit for someone who doesn't care.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Guns? He was stabbed. I am pretty sure those are common fare everywhere on the planet.
> 
> Also, you are deflecting. You have zero empathy for others and make jokes about their suffering. And I stand by the assertion that your parents did a piss poor job of raising you properly. Of course, I could be wrong and they would be just as ashamed of your comments as we are.
> 
> Back under your bridge, troll.



Yes I know that he was stabbed, but you commented on the part about americans in general hurting each other alot, and something about my parents? So I replied back about your society in general, and for people outside USA it does seem you guys have a problem with guns, so a great place to start to reduce the amount of violence would be to ban those, or restrict those in some way.

Therefore the guns part.

Anyway, okay no maybe i don't feel alot of empathy for people getting drunk and doing stupid things.
Talking about the 'And your attitude implies that you are doing nothing to change that. Blame away - or be the difference.'
Are you trying to make a difference, seeing as you apparently agree that there is a problem? Do you lie awake every night thinking of the many people around the world that suffer and think: 'When I wake up tomorrow I will do something to help all those people'. Can you even sleep at night knowing that while you lie there in your bed, elsewhere girls are being raped and people are bleeding to death and taking their last breaths of air - all while you lie in you bed and do nothing?

My best guess I care just as much as you do, which is maybe not as much as we should - is it our parents fault? Or is it just pretty natural to not care about things you can't really do much about anyway?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

The incident was caused by alcohol. Denmark has one of the highest alcohol related mortality rates. So if'n you feel like mocking something, at least understand that your neck of the woods actually does it worse. 

I'm not surprised though. Booze makes people do dumb shit, and it's far from surprising that he'd be blitzed. I hope he makes a quick recovery all the same.


----------



## DXL (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar seems to have 0 dignity left


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 11, 2015)

asher said:


> That still doesn't necessarily make it smart.



I agree, i never said it was.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> *ramble*




Mate, what are you even on about?


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Mate, what are you even on about?



Just trying to explain why I don't fell empathy for Mick Thomson - and why I think it is very weird that people get angry with me because I don't.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Yes I know that he was stabbed, but you commented on the part about americans in general hurting each other alot, and something about my parents? So I replied back about your society in general, and for people outside USA it does seem you guys have a problem with guns, so a great place to start to reduce the amount of violence would be to ban those, or restrict those in some way.
> 
> Therefore the guns part.




You've obviously been convinced unwittingly that you are smarter than you are. Here is a collection of all my comments. Show me where I said anything about Americans, guns, or acceptance of any types of violence anywhere.


I blame your parents for not raising you with an ounce of integrity or humanity.
You should probably care, mate.

And your attitude implies that you are doing nothing to change that. Blame away - or be the difference. 

Moments like this I miss the Neg Rep...

Guns? He was stabbed. I am pretty sure those are common fare everywhere on the planet. 

Also, you are deflecting. You have zero empathy for others and make jokes about their suffering. And I stand by the assertion that your parents did a piss poor job of raising you properly. Of course, I could be wrong and they would be just as ashamed of your comments as we are.
Back under your bridge, troll.

Fail #1.



Sumsar said:


> Anyway, okay no maybe i don't feel alot of empathy for people getting drunk and doing stupid things.
> Talking about the 'And your attitude implies that you are doing nothing to change that. Blame away - or be the difference.'
> Are you trying to make a difference, seeing as you apparently agree that there is a problem? Do you lie awake every night thinking of the many people around the world that suffer and think: 'When I wake up tomorrow I will do something to help all those people'. Can you even sleep at night knowing that while you lie there in your bed, elsewhere girls are being raped and people are bleeding to death and taking their last breaths of air - all while you lie in you bed and do nothing?
> 
> My best guess I care just as much as you do, which is maybe not as much as we should - is it our parents fault? Or is it just pretty natural to not care about things you can't really do much about anyway?



Let's begin with Fail #2 - You trying to compare yourself to me. I work every day with teenagers that are displaced by violence. Most of them are runaways that fled physical and mental abuse and are trying to deal with the issues that come with it. Furthermore, I work with my church building homes for the poor and volunteer when I can to help in other capacities. There is a difference between a cynic like you that doesn't care about others and people like me that actually try to make a difference. 

There is a lot of world out there, kid. Maybe you should log off and see some of it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Just trying to explain why I don't fell empathy for Mick Thomson - and why I think it is very weird that people get angry with me because I don't.



Not caring is fine. You don't know him and clearly dislike his music. Doesn't change the fact that making jokes in poor taste says a lot about you as a person.

I do think what happened sort of comes with the territory of heavy drinking. Doesn't mean people can't send well wishes.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Just trying to explain why I don't fell empathy for Mick Thomson - and why I think it is very weird that people get angry with me because I don't.



If only you would've just expressed that differently than to make lame jokes we wouldn't have had this shitstorm.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> You've obviously been convinced unwittingly that you are smarter than you are. Here is a collection of all my comments. Show me where I said anything about Americans, guns, or acceptance of any types of violence anywhere.
> 
> 
> I blame your parents for not raising you with an ounce of integrity or humanity.
> ...



HOLY SHIT! I THINK I FOUND JESUS!

Anyway in the:

I said:
Tens of thousands americans are shot / stabbed / whatever each year - I don't really care about them

You said:
I blame your parents for not raising you with an ounce of integrity or humanity.
You should probably care, mate.

Here you commented on a post that was about USA, guns, violence etc.

I replied back:
I blame your society for allowing tens of thousands of people to be shot / stabbed / whatever each year.

And you replied:
And your attitude implies that you are doing nothing to change that. Blame away - or be the difference.

And here you did it again


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> If only you would've just expressed that differently than to make lame jokes we wouldn't have had this shitstorm.



Hmm I guess you guys are right - I guess you (me that is) sometimes assume that people have the same sense of humour as yourself which is not always the case. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

There's also the fact that you jumped in the middle of people who do in fact like him and his music and then shit talked him. To some people, this does matter. 

It's irrelevant now. I say we just ignore the apathetic fellow and continue on. No sense arguing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2015)

asher said:


> A fifteen second google search would show why that's a bad idea.


... Zimmerman is SO recent... 

Everyone remembers that Spike Lee nonsense...

EDIT: Oh sweet... This is completely off topic from the jackassery that was going on. I only just now read all that... Stop it... We all know he's a moron... Let's go somewhere else with this.


----------



## Nats (Mar 11, 2015)

Getting into a drunken knife fight with your brother in the front yard is so white trash. Why couldn't they be using katanas instead. That would've been bad ass.


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 11, 2015)

They kinda remind me of... 





just sayin...Dat elixir does some crazy shit to ya.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> HOLY SHIT! I THINK I FOUND JESUS!
> 
> Anyway in the:
> 
> ...



You just keep embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Sumsar (Mar 11, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> You just keep embarrassing yourself.



Continuing eh? Well seeing as we are probably not going to agree on much, lets just end this shall we? And get back to what we all really wanna do: GAS'ing over awesome guitars 

P.s. if you really wanna go on with this, send me a p.m or make a seperate thread.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar, learn some respect first off. You make a shitty comment about someone being hurt just because you don't like their band, yet if it was someone you did possibly care about and someone else made that type of comment you'd probably wet your panties.

A thread about a musician being stabbed and you couldn't wait to throw in some anti-gun anti-American horseshit.  There's enough of that in the P/CE sub-forum.

Take a moment to remove your foot from your mouth and your head from your ass.


----------



## shaunduane (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumsar, shut the .... up and show respect. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 11, 2015)

'murica. We don't take kind to that hippy-dippy bull crap round here. 
"America is a killing name
It doesn't feel or discriminate
Life is just a killing field" 

I'm posting these lyrics because of the irony of the argument here. I feel for Mick. I've been listening to a lot of Slipknot. 'Tis a shame. I'm glad those fellows will be fine.


----------



## DXL (Mar 11, 2015)

Mick's wife just said that the media incredibly over exaggerated the story.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 11, 2015)

Man....now THAT is how people in Iowa get down!

Seriously though, who da hell would whip out a knife on their own brother when they're just drunk?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 11, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Man....now THAT is how people in Iowa get down!
> 
> Seriously though, who da hell would whip out a knife on their own brother when they're just drunk?



Oh come on, like that's an unfathomable thought.  Friends and family who are shit faced drunk will always have squabbles, and alcohol just demolishes any inhibitions. I've seen people get into physical altercations over the stupidest of shit thanks to good ol' booze.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Mar 11, 2015)

I got in a fist fight with my dad last year. 

We were both piss drunk and felt totally stupid about it. 

Families all got issues. Doesn't really surprise me but its still a story heavy 
with the 'ol schadenfreude from how over the top a knife fight with your bro is. 

I actually would expect nothing less from Slipknot since these guys basically lived, breathed, ate, and shat rage for years.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 12, 2015)

Let me just derail this thread to shitpost about pointless opinions i have.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Mar 12, 2015)

^ Yeah, well...news post on sevenstring.org, what else would one expect? 

As far as I can see everyone has posted about either the incident or the phenomenon of family brawls.


----------



## DLG (Mar 12, 2015)

lol. white trash people making white trash music


----------



## bostjan (Mar 12, 2015)

So&#8230;umm, all politics and nationalism/economic class war material aside, has there been any discussion as to whether charges might be pressed? I did read that this is promised not to affect Slipknot's touring schedule, whatever that means.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 12, 2015)

I might not appear sensitive enough, and maybe I've never been in my life.
But if Andrew is as big as Mick, the fight would have been ECW level.

I wish them both a quick recovery and to settle every argument they have sitting on a sofa without beers around.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 12, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I might not appear sensitive enough, and maybe I've never been in my life.
> *But if Andrew is as big as Mick, the fight would have been ECW level.*
> 
> I wish them both a quick recovery and to settle every argument they have sitting on a sofa without beers around.









One would think Mick would lay his brother out cold.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 12, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Man....now THAT is how people in Iowa get down!
> 
> Seriously though, who da hell would whip out a knife on their own brother when they're just drunk?



Rednecks.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Oh come on, like that's an unfathomable thought.  Friends and family who are shit faced drunk will always have squabbles, and alcohol just demolishes any inhibitions. I've seen people get into physical altercations over the stupidest of shit thanks to good ol' booze.


I've gotten into fist fights with relatives but I don't think I'd ever want to stab one of them and I hope they feel the same. But at the same time maybe that's a normal occurrence in that family and--to them--not that big a deal.

Has anyone ever seen the movie: The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia?


----------



## wankerness (Mar 12, 2015)

Yeah, that's a pretty good documentary.


----------



## Humbuck (Mar 12, 2015)

So much wacky clueless nonsense in this thread it's not even funny.


----------



## Edika (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm kind of curious what actually happened as DXL said the media exaggerated the incident (now that's a first!). 

Aside from that it seems they're not hurt a lot and Mick is ok so that's good. It's bad when siblings fight and even worse when they end up physically and emotionally hurt one another.

I'll like however to make a couple non serious comments about the photo of the two brothers. It seems that it is from some short of formal occasion (wedding probably?) and Mick still looks all pissed off and metal  while his brother thought it was a good idea to go all girl scout with his hair.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 12, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> One would think Mick would lay his brother out cold.



You kidding?
Skinnies fight like demons, especially those with psycho eyes


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Slipknot, but I can't argue against the massive impact they've had on the metal community. I wish Mick and his brother a full recovery. 

Was I the only one who thought, "Who the fvck stabs someone in the head? Oh...wait...that's right."


----------



## Cynic (Mar 12, 2015)

at least he didn't push his fingers into his eyes.



all jokes aside, i really expected to read that he was killed. what a ....ing badass.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Mar 12, 2015)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> They kinda remind me of...
> 
> (hilarious pics)
> 
> just sayin...Dat elixir does some crazy shit to ya.



This is the goddamn comment of the century. I laughed way too hard at this.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 12, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> You kidding?
> Skinnies fight like demons, especially those with psycho eyes



I don't


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 13, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I might not appear sensitive enough, and maybe I've never been in my life.
> But if Andrew is as big as Mick, the fight would have been ECW level...



as youve seen now with the pics, he's small, but knives kinda even the odds...


slipknife outta take the words the media used in their reports and make *those *the lyrics to a new song


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 13, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> as youve seen now with the pics, he's small, but knives kinda even the odds...
> 
> 
> slipknife outta to take the words the media used in their reports and make *those *the lyrics to a new song



I'm almost 180 cm, bulky and weight around 90 kg and still I would look like a silly harmless smurf close to Mick.
I've always said that of all the people in the metal scene Mick would have been the last guy I would have picked a fight against, not even with a katana.


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 13, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I'm almost 180 cm, bulky and weight around 90 kg and still I would look like a silly harmless smurf close to Mick.
> I've always said that of all the people in the metal scene Mick would have been the last guy I would have picked a fight against, not even with a katana.



I was always used to meeting my musical hero's and towering above most of them it always felt so strange as you think of them as almost larger than life in a way, I'm only 6'3" so not a giant but bigger than 95% of famous musicians I've met. 

Anyways I got to briefly meet slipknot years ago (2001-2002ish?) and both Mick and Jim and are huge guys! (both over 6'6"? ) I was intimidated in every possible way...it felt right 

So... NOT a guy to mess with.


I'm happy to hear he is going to be ok. Brothers do stupid stuff and fight but stabbing your bro with a knife in the head in a definite


----------



## Muramasa (Mar 13, 2015)

As much as I dislike their newer stuff, Mick is the guy who inspired me to pick up any instrument. 
This happened on my birthday too. 
Jeez... I hope the dude's okay.


----------



## Roland777 (Mar 13, 2015)

Cynic said:


> at least he didn't push his fingers into his eyes.



WHY IS THIS COMMENT NOT GETTING ANY LOVE???


----------



## 7JxN7 (Mar 13, 2015)

Considering how big Mick is, I still think he's brother would have to be around 6 ft or more looking at that photo, but perspective may make it difficult to tell.

I wish him the best with his recovery (however big or small the injury is, still not sure). And say whatever you want about Slipknot, but Mick is a very formidable guitar player in his own right, with a metal rhythm playing style that makes me envious every time I see him play!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 13, 2015)

downburst82 said:


> I was always used to meeting my musical hero's and towering above most of them it always felt so strange as you think of them as almost larger than life in a way, I'm only 6'3" so not a giant but bigger than 95% of famous musicians I've met.
> 
> Anyways I got to briefly meet slipknot years ago (2001-2002ish?) and both Mick and Jim and are huge guys! (both over 6'6"? ) I was intimidated in every possible way...it felt right
> 
> ...



I hope you never met Alexi Laiho who is even smaller than my girlfriend.


----------



## Nats (Mar 13, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> One would think Mick would lay his brother out cold.[/QUOTE]
> 
> It's like the scene in Johnny Dangerously where Johnny can easily take out his brother, but then right as he's about to lay him out all he sees is his brother as a little boy. Johnny just takes a dive instead. That's what Mick did.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> as youve seen now with the pics, he's small, but knives kinda even the odds...
> 
> 
> slipknife outta take the words the media used in their reports and make *those *the lyrics to a new song



Not sure if Freudian slip or pun? Maybe a new band name for my next Djon't project if not already taken.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 13, 2015)

In all seriousness, I hope Mick and his brother both recover fast from this and don't sustain anything permanent.


----------



## protest (Mar 13, 2015)

Opened the thread in shock to see what happened. Less than a page in and I'm reminded why I hate most people, and somehow it was due to someone other than the guy that stabbed someone in the head.


----------



## Vhyle (Mar 13, 2015)

The Slipknot lyric puns... I figured they would be annoying.

But they're not. They're brilliant.

sorry not sorry


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 21, 2015)

A little update
Slipknot&#39;s Mick Thomson Charged With Disorderly Conduct In Knife Fight With Brother - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 22, 2015)

And here I thought an inter-family knife fight would be the worst thing in this thread. Silly me...

I hope the injury wasn't too serious and Mick heals up quick.


----------



## Defi (Mar 22, 2015)

protest said:


> Opened the thread in shock to see what happened. Less than a page in and I'm reminded why I hate most people, and somehow it was due to someone other than the guy that stabbed someone in the head.



There was one guy speaking rather candidly and most people berating him for it. Who do you hate?


----------



## ayytist (Mar 23, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> You just keep embarrassing yourself.


what an amazing argument


----------



## bostjan (Mar 23, 2015)

habicore_5150 said:


> A little update
> Slipknot's Mick Thomson Charged With Disorderly Conduct In Knife Fight With Brother - Blabbermouth.net



Hmm, so probably a couple hundred dollar fine and then the ordeal is legally over. I wonder how bad the damage was from a medical standpoint. It seems like this is turning out to be less of a big deal than I had initially feared.


----------

